# best lighting for my budget



## akashi (Jul 3, 2014)

This is my 40 gallon so far

36.3 in W x 18.2 in D c 16.8 in H (92.2 cm x 46.2 cm x 42.6 cm)

my budget for the lights is around 250

also anyone know when i can get some good looking stones for my tank preferably big stones and any local fish stores in dfw


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Best lighting for anyone budget is DIY LED's.

1" X 2" Aluminum channel 2 @ 18" and 2 @ 36" = $32
12 XPG2 LED's = $48
1 Meanwell LPC 35-700 Driver = $15.
Artic Epoxy and wire and solder about $15.
Total $110 plus shipping and tax.

Tools needed small soldering iron $10.00
Drill screwdriver and pliers.


----------



## Method (Aug 18, 2011)

PAR38 LED bulbs are probably the cheapest option.


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheapest and proven effective option is to use 3 26w 6500k cfls with ceramic reflector domes. Domes will likely run $20 each and the bulbs are $14 for a 3 pack.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

acitydweller said:


> Cheapest and proven effective option is to use 3 26w 6500k cfls with ceramic reflector domes. Domes will likely run $20 each and the bulbs are $14 for a 3 pack.


Compact Florescent are not that efficient. 3-26 Watt watt compacts total about 78 watts, the bulbs average a year before the color spectrum starts changing. This compared to LED's where the same light can be obtained with only about 40 watts and the LED's will least at least 5 years.

For a 40 gallon tank though you should be able to get away with something around 20 watts of LED's only. Unless your trying to grow some extrem light demanding plants.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

acitydweller said:


> Cheapest and proven effective option is to use 3 26w 6500k cfls with ceramic reflector domes. Domes will likely run $20 each and the bulbs are $14 for a 3 pack.


I agree!


----------

